# Deer Horn Slinshot



## charlie nelly (Jun 22, 2012)

hello there again, just a quick post to say i have just bought these two deer horn forks of ebay, and was wondering if any of you have made catapults using deer horn? If so some pictures would be great







Also how do i go about ataching the bands?

cheers


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

charlie nelly said:


> hello there again, just a quick post to say i have just bought these two deer horn forks of ebay, and was wondering if any of you have made catapults using deer horn? If so some pictures would be great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check out the homemade slingshots section, there are many tutorials on just your question, they really do make beautiful frames!


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,

I made a catty from antler a few years ago. I used eye bolts to attach the bands - drilled, screwed and epoxied in. Henry on here uses a similar method on some of his cattys - theres a thread somewhere where he describes it. Make sure the eye bolts are good + strong.

Antler can be funny stuff - you may find the forks to be hollow - in which case carve a piece of wood so that it fits tight all the way down, araldite it in, then drill and fix as above. Also check the thickness of the walls of the forks and take no chances.

The one on the left in your pic is going to be great
HTH


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9471-pickle-moose-shooter/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16565-the-whistler-in-antler-you-have-got-to-see-this/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16203-my-latest-homemade-shooters-antler-and-natural-forks/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16027-antler-hybrid-whitetail-kingwood-ebony/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15170-wood-and-antler-combo/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14678-deer-antler/

Here are a few ... Use the search function with "antler" to find more.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

i would make on slingshot out of both cut them long ways and put a weadge shaped peace of wood in the middle


----------

